# Albuquergue, Denver, Minneapolis, Philadelphia, Washington, Atlanta and Salt Lake ...



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Excerpt from todays Uplink Activity:

Albuquerque HD Locals available minus CBS 6324 and 6326-6327

Denver HD Locals available minus NBC 6330-6331 and 6333

Minneapolis HD Locals available minus NBC 6347-6348 and 6350

Philadelphia HD Locals available 6353-6356

Washington HD Locals available minus CBS 6359 and 6361-6362

Atlanta HD Locals available minus NBC 6365-6366 and 6368

Salt Lake City HD Locals available minus ABC 6372-6374

Do not call. They most likely will deny it until tomorrow.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

Where's Dallas?!
:scratch:


----------



## nitz369 (Dec 15, 2005)

Sweet this is a big deal for me!

I have said I'm not upgrading until Minneapolis HD locals are up. Now I have to really decide on upgradeing my 811 to the 211. Tough decision because I'm not on contract, and no plans to switch but like the options I have with no contract.

Hopefully the HD locals will be equal to my OTA HD right now. Someone should post their findings when these are offically up.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

liferules said:


> Where's Dallas?!
> :scratch:


About 500 miles south of Topeka, and 2 cornerposts west of the feedlot


----------



## aussiejohn (Jan 3, 2006)

Does that imply the other Albuquerque locals should soon appear?


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

aussiejohn said:


> Does that imply the other Albuquerque locals should soon appear?


I wouldn't assume that any more digitals in Albuquerque will show up any time soon. Dish is only doing the big four networks, not PBS or the independents. As for the missing CBS station, some of these retransmission disputes can last for years.


----------



## aussiejohn (Jan 3, 2006)

Rats, CBS would be one of the channels I was really hoping for, the 4 majors is all I'd really care to get anyway.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

What's the scoop with the minus network xyz? If they are already delivering the SD local of that network, why wouldn't they have the HD version of the local at this time?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Contract dispute with the company


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

normang said:


> What's the scoop with the minus network xyz? If they are already delivering the SD local of that network, why wouldn't they have the HD version of the local at this time?


Retransmission of digital signals is a hot-button topic with some broadcast groups. Sinclair won't let Cox cable use it's digital signals without $ compensation, even though they do allow the analog. Looks like Gannett is going the same direction.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

BFG said:


> Contract dispute with the company


That does seem odd if they already deliver the local in SD, why would the digital version of the channel be any different?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Ask the owners of the stations. They are the ones that generally want more $$$ for the privalage of rebroadcasting the HD channels.

See ya
Tony


----------



## KB14 (Mar 1, 2006)

I can't get NBC HD over my OTA in Atlanta, and now it's not gonna be there!


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Well, in Minneapolis, its NBC, the channel I watch the least, so until they resolve the issue, I won't care all that much.. 

However, by the time I get my 622 in April sometime barring an overwhelming demand, it maybe fixed...


----------



## mkpolley (Dec 8, 2003)

i live in minneapolis,have hd silver,vip211,vip411 and locals...NO dish locals in hd yet.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

well dang it, no cbs huh. that's what OTA is for I guess  
but here's what I don't get: minus CBS 6359 and 6361-6364

6361-6364 is 4 channels, for 3 networks? and what's with 6359? Is that where CBS is suppose to be? What's on 6360? Is dish carrying sub channels if they are available? ABC has a sub for weather, but I can't imagine they'd waste bandwidth for that. this makes no sense why 5 channel numbers are listed for 4 stations. anyone? bueller? bueller?


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

BFG said:


> Contract dispute with the company


Just another example of this, DirecTv launched the Dallas Market the beginning of December I believe, and they still don't have ABC Up (Owned by Belo). I'm expecting the same here when Dish finally launches it.

I was thinking someone said a while back it took 6 months after the SD launch of DFW locals to get the agreement with Belo for ABC SD.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

mkpolley said:


> i live in minneapolis,have hd silver,vip211,vip411 and locals...NO dish locals in hd yet.


Try a reboot and see if they show up.. If not, perhaps its not quite ready....


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

mkpolley said:


> i live in minneapolis,have hd silver,vip211,vip411 and locals...NO dish locals in hd yet.


Check 6347-6350. They're on the 129 satellite.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Albuquerque? *Albuquerque?????? *


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Mikey said:


> Retransmission of digital signals is a hot-button topic with some broadcast groups. Sinclair won't let Cox cable use it's digital signals without $ compensation, even though they do allow the analog. Looks like Gannett is going the same direction.


Both satellite companies are compensating local stations. If you can't get it from cable try armed robbery with the sat companies.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

S.F Bay Area go with comcast Dish is ignoring San Francisco


----------



## aussiejohn (Jan 3, 2006)

kmcnamara said:


> Albuquerque? *Albuquerque?????? *


Just take a left turn here! IIRC ABQ HD locals have been uplinked forever during testing phases etc.

But no CBS HD. Dag nabbit.


----------



## rdr (Jan 19, 2006)

Philadelphia, sooooo close! Let's go Pittsburgh! Anyone, any idea.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

mkpolley said:


> i live in minneapolis,have hd silver,vip211,vip411 and locals...NO dish locals in hd yet.


If you don't have a Dish 1000 or one pointing at 129, as someone noted, your not going to see them either...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Mikey said:


> Retransmission of digital signals is a hot-button topic with some broadcast groups. Sinclair won't let Cox cable use it's digital signals without $ compensation, even though they do allow the analog. Looks like Gannett is going the same direction.


Sinclair is doing the same thing here with Time Warner, and they own a WB and a UPN station. Of course, that will be less of a problem when those two implode and the CW starts... but still Sinclair is a holdout around here with Time Warner.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

normang said:


> That does seem odd if they already deliver the local in SD, why would the digital version of the channel be any different?


If it was just a dispute over analog vs digital SD, then I wouldn't understand it either.

But we are generally talking here about digital/analog SD vs digital HD... and the local stations are asking for a new contract and/or more money for the HD stuff to be retransmitted.

It makes sense to me.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Rogueone said:


> well dang it, no cbs huh. that's what OTA is for I guess
> but here's what I don't get: minus CBS 6359 and 6361-6364
> 
> 6361-6364 is 4 channels, for 3 networks? and what's with 6359? Is that where CBS is suppose to be? What's on 6360? Is dish carrying sub channels if they are available? ABC has a sub for weather, but I can't imagine they'd waste bandwidth for that. this makes no sense why 5 channel numbers are listed for 4 stations. anyone? bueller? bueller?


Oops! A typo. 6364 should be 6362.

Editing the posts.


----------



## IowaStateFan (Jan 11, 2006)

HDMe said:


> It makes sense to me.


Sorry, but none of it makes sense to me. They are providing programming FREE to anyone that can receive their signal with an OTA antenna. Having that same signal beamed into a house from a satellite or cable in no way harms them. As a matter of fact, I'd think it should help them. They pick up viewers that are in their DMA, but cannot receive an OTA signal. They should be able to charge advertisers more.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

IowaStateFan said:


> Sorry, but none of it makes sense to me. They are providing programming FREE to anyone that can receive their signal with an OTA antenna. Having that same signal beamed into a house from a satellite or cable in no way harms them. As a matter of fact, I'd think it should help them. They pick up viewers that are in their DMA, but cannot receive an OTA signal. They should be able to charge advertisers more.


They want to charge everybody more, even the OTA "freebies" are payng more. Low power means many have to get cable or satellite and they want those providers to pony up some revenue.


----------



## BremenHusker (Jan 14, 2006)

I have sent my e-mail to Mr. Gannett via WXIA requesting Dish HD local.


----------



## ronjohn (Feb 2, 2006)

IowaStateFan said:


> Sorry, but none of it makes sense to me. They are providing programming FREE to anyone that can receive their signal with an OTA antenna. Having that same signal beamed into a house from a satellite or cable in no way harms them. As a matter of fact, I'd think it should help them. They pick up viewers that are in their DMA, but cannot receive an OTA signal. They should be able to charge advertisers more.


I have to agree. This is like a free advertising flyer that you can pick up in boxes around town forcing people who pick it up in walmart to pay a quarter. Many people might would pick it up in walmart and drive up advertising dollars, but they want to charge.

The most crazy was the old attitude of Cox. Their broadcasting department used to not allow digital retransmission unless substantial extra fees were paid. Their cable department refused to pay extra fees to other broadcasting companies. Different departments in the same company were publically expressing different views on the subject.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

HDMe said:


> But we are generally talking here about digital/analog SD vs digital HD... and the local stations are asking for a new contract and/or more money for the HD stuff to be retransmitted.
> 
> It makes sense to me.


It makes more sense to me that you would want your programming to reach as many viewers as possible. Having someone re-transmit your product would be something that you just wouldn't want to turn down. How do you explain to your advertisers that you're not sending your programming to satellite and/or cable customers because you're greedy?

It would be different if Dish wanted to replace commercials.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

IowaStateFan said:


> Sorry, but none of it makes sense to me. They are providing programming FREE to anyone that can receive their signal with an OTA antenna. Having that same signal beamed into a house from a satellite or cable in no way harms them. As a matter of fact, I'd think it should help them. They pick up viewers that are in their DMA, but cannot receive an OTA signal. They should be able to charge advertisers more.


I concur, the more eyeballs that station KXYZ can say are receiving their signal, and through whatever means that they determine that, and however it gets there, they can raise ad rates because more people are potentially going to see their shows and ads..

Comcast "bundles" their cable service with their internet access to drive up their sub count. You can pay around $60 for Internet only, or $50 for round numbers, if you get internet and at least basic analog cable.. So I save about $120 a year, I get basic cable which is connected to "nothing"....


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

JohnH said:


> Oops! A typo. 6364 should be 6362.
> 
> Editing the posts.


um, then, since there are 4 channels, should it be 6359 is not up but 6360-6362 are, that way it's 3 channels and not 2?


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

KB14 said:


> I can't get NBC HD over my OTA in Atlanta, and now it's not gonna be there!


yeah, and those $#$%#$'s at WXIA refuse all waiver requests for my dad's house way down close to Macon...
The mother of all antennas can't even pull in WXIA-HD from down there.


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

rdr said:


> Philadelphia, sooooo close! Let's go Pittsburgh! Anyone, any idea.


Harrisburg/York, even closer...but not even on the list of 50...


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Rogueone said:


> um, then, since there are 4 channels, should it be 6359 is not up but 6360-6362 are, that way it's 3 channels and not 2?


It may be a bit unclear. 6359 and 6361-6362 are available, but the 6360 CBS is unavailable.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Hey they can knock out an entire (large) state plus So CO in one fell swoop. That looks good on a map of uplinked HD locals. I'm not complaining for sure. Hurry up 4/1!



kmcnamara said:


> Albuquerque? *Albuquerque?????? *


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

JohnH said:


> It may be a bit unclear. 6359 and 6361-6362 are available, but the 6360 CBS is unavailable.


oh ok THAT makes sense now  haha.


----------



## mkpolley (Dec 8, 2003)

i have 61.5,it mirrors 129?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

mkpolley said:


> i have 61.5,it mirrors 129?


Not in the case of Local HD Channels. You need 129 for Minneapolis.


----------



## aussiejohn (Jan 3, 2006)

ibglowin said:


> Hey they can knock out an entire (large) state plus So CO in one fell swoop. That looks good on a map of uplinked HD locals. I'm not complaining for sure. Hurry up 4/1!


The 3 locals they are providing here is really beautiful, I'm still holding my breath that they get some of the 622 audio issues resolved, but watching Lost and Idol last night were amazing.

I also hope they win the war to show the CBS local HD, that would make life complete.


----------



## mkpolley (Dec 8, 2003)

ok thanks john H..i just called dish technical dept,installer coming out next saturday to install dish 1000.why didnt they tell me this when i upgraded to vip series last month


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

mkpolley said:


> ok thanks john H..i just called dish technical dept,installer coming out next saturday to install dish 1000.why didnt they tell me this when i upgraded to vip series last month


Probably because last month the MSP Locals were not online yet, though someone should have known back then where they were going to be and planned accordingly..


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

In true Dish fashion, I had to place an order today for another dish to get my DC locals. In doing so the CSR cancelled my SD locals. I had to call again tonight and they had to cancel my work order, add the SD locals back in and resubmit my work order. I was also told that because I didn't order my 4th receiver when I signed up, I would have to pay for another receiver and installation. Fantastic.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

I'd like to see PBS HD included in the locals package


----------



## Paul43 (Feb 2, 2006)

BremenHusker said:


> I have sent my e-mail to Mr. Gannett via WXIA requesting Dish HD local.


Likewise missed having WXIA up last night in HD. However, this evening they are up.


----------



## lwclancers (Mar 6, 2006)

Guess its time to order my 211 abd DISH1000.

I hope there isnt any weird payment (beyond what I have been reading) needed given the rental plan/agreement I am on.

Finally...DC locals!


----------

